# iPad Air 3 ? (et gestion des photos)



## Alino06 (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

2 questions pour 1 sujet 

J'hésite à me prendre un iPad Air 2 vu que mon iPad mini 1 est mort
Est ce que vous pensez que c'est le moment de l'acheter ou il vaut mieux attendre septembre ou octobre une éventuelle nouvelle génération (avec forcetouch ?)
Autre chose, j'ai une grosse bibliothèque photos que je gère avec Photos sur Mac, est ce qu'il sera possiblement, relativement simplement de gérer les photos avec l'iPad, c'est à dire faire des retouches, les classer, les visionner etc. ?

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## lineakd (11 Août 2015)

@Alino06, j'attendrais tranquillement. 
Il existe quelques apps pour gérer ou traiter les photos sur ios puis il y a aussi la photothèque iCloud. Maintenant faudrait voir avec les photographes du forum pour ce qui est des fichiers .raw.


----------



## cowpilot (12 Août 2015)

j'importe mes photos raw (.cr2) sur mon ipad air2, je fais les retouches basiques avec le logiciel photo (recadrage, lumière, couleur, etc...) avant importation dans  ma bibliothèque sur le mac. L'ipad air 2 est une bête de course...


----------



## Vanton (13 Août 2015)

Attendre la présentation des nouveaux modèles s'impose...

On l'a vu cette année avec iOS 9, l'iPad Air 2 a droit à un traitement de faveur : il est le seul à pouvoir proposer Split view.

Si un hypothétique Air 3 sort dans deux mois et propose, disons... Force Touch ? Et que cette techno s'impose dans quelques années, tu seras bien content d'avoir attendu 2 petits mois


----------



## lineakd (14 Août 2015)

@cowpilot, merci pour ton retour... Il y a bien longtemps que je n'ai pas joué avec les fichiers .cr2 sur la tablette. C'est vrai, que c'est une petite merveille cet ipad air 2.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2015)

J'utilise l'application lightroom sur mon iPad Air 1 pour commencer le boulot, ou quand j'ai la flemme de me poser devant mon Mac (de plus en plus souvent). Cela suffit pour pas mal de tâches... Seul la colorimétrie final est vérifiée et ajustée obligatoirement sur un écran calibré... Les recadrages / retouches locales / tries  et dégrossissage de couleur sont faite presque systématiquement sur lightroom...

Par contre l'abonnement Adobe est obligatoire, mais il n'est pas cher du tout (11,99€ par mois de mémoire). Ça inclu la licence Photoshop Cc et lightroom Cc + lightroom mobile, et ça d'amortie très vite dans le tarif des prestations photos...


----------

